# Grapes anyone?



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone on the site grow grape vines?


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Used to, now it's just leaves.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

I have just over 100, 11 different varieties.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you sell all that wine commercially?


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

We got a small piece of vine from a lady down the road from us 2 years ago. Not much growth the first year. At one point, we wondered if it had died.

This year, it has more than doubled in length and is traveling well along
the two horizontal rails that make up our fence in the front yard. Its about 6' long now.


Still no grapes though. Maybe next they'll come next year.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

oldforester said:


> I have just over 100, 11 different varieties.


What is the most successful variety?

Do you make wine with them?


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Frontenac has done real well for red wine. Trollhaugen is a seedless good for wine or eating. Canadice is a seedless eating grape that has done well. Swenson red has seeds but is goot to eat, for juce, or wine. 

I am learning how to make wine slowly. The first year I tossed everything I made. Last year the stuff wasn't real bad, but not good enough to share. Picked and crushed the Frontenac today, and have lots of hope. Have been reading and studying, we will see how things turn out.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

a fellow I work with has been dabbling with the wine making for a few years now...I believe he uses the Frontenacs also, but doesn't pick 'em till after the first frost...I think.


----------

